# -1
-1?
   ?

----------

- .
  ,  1    ,   .

----------

-

----------



----------


## lidik

,            .      .

----------


## Kasa

:    -1  ,     ?    .

----------


## LegO NSK

,  




> 4.           .
>             ( ,   ,  ,      ,


      .
  .

----------


## Kasa

?    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.
      ?        .

----------


## Kasa

,      -... ...
   - ?   ,     ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


      .

----------


## Kasa

,     ,    . 
      ,  .   ,   .  -     ...
          .

_____________________________________
_  -   :  ,  ._

----------


## LegO NSK

> -     ...


   ?   ? 




> ,


   -   .       .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


   -            ?

----------


## Kasa

,     ...      ,   , -   ... : ?

_____________________________________
_  -   :  ,  ._

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## Kasa

?

----------


## LegO NSK

.   .

----------


## BorisG

> ,


    ,       ,     .




> .
>   .


    ,  ?
   .




> ?


   - .   ?




> .


 **  .    " "  . 
 "", ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 "**"    ,         ,   . 
    ,   .




> .


  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .    " "  .
>  "", ,   .


    ,     .         .




> 


    .

----------


## BorisG

> ,     .


  :Wow: 
    ,   .  ,   ,   . 
     ,      .     ,    , ,    ,    .
     ,    .        -  .

,   ,   ,         .  ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> .


  :Wow:  no comment  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> .


 ,   .    ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,      .


  ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> ,    .


 ,  . 
 ,      ,  ""      .    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  .


*BorisG*,   -     .

    6  2008*. N*359
"       ()        - "


      ()        - 

4.           .
            ( ,   ,  ,      , ),             .




> ,      ,  ""      .


 .   " "  "".  :



(.     17  1999 . N 432)
11.          . 

    11  2008*.*N*23
"       "
11.*  " "        .

      26  1996*. N*7
"           "
12.9. ....             .           05.07.95 N 4-7/-379.
      ,   - . 

  - -    .

----------


## BorisG

> ...   -     .


 , -,    ,  -,     . 
       ,   " ".
           .  .

 .   ,        ,      .  , , ,   ,    ,     . 
   " "     ,      .

,       ,  ...



> ,   ,  ,      ,


   . 




> ...   - -    .


  . 

ps:    ,  ,   ,          .  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps: ps:  ,    ,         .

----------


## LegO NSK

*BorisG*,  150-   -  ,    .



> , -,


 ,   ,   .   ?



> ,   " ".


,    ""  "". 
 ,     .      ( ),  ,    , ?



> " "     ,      .


        -  !   .       ?

..  -       "    "  .

----------


## indinkank

Like in some other places, those who are in Chicago have issues with regards to their oral health. Yellow-colored teeth, bleeding gums and also cavities are the typical issues that tend to be dealt with expert Chicago Dentist. The Dental Clinics that are located in Chicago have to cope with young clients as well. Saccharine foods like candies, chocolates, and cakes are really obtainable in Chicago which certainly are the favored past time of these youngsters. 

Royal Dental Care 
890 N Roselle Rd 
Hoffman Estates, IL 60169 
(847) 348-8969 


There are several things that you need to take into account in picking the finest Chicago Dentist. For one, it is ideal to come across a Dentist who truly focuses in giving dental assistance just within Chicago, so you’d be assured that you can see him/her anytime you need to. Moreover, it will be a wiser option to choose a dentist in Chicago who is utilizing modern dental processes and have the newest materials as they’re proven more effective. You need to also transact with a dentist in Chicago that is dependable and is famous because of his top-quality services. 
It is best suggested to see a Chicago dentist frequently to make sure that you've got the best dental health. You highly need to see your Chicago Dentist particularly if you love to constantly consume sweet foods.

----------


## vasilisssa

.     ,     .

----------


## Moazam Yasin

forum.klerk.ru

----------

